

DPR's Lawyer Denies Bitcoin Is 'Monetary Instrument,' Moves To Drop All Charges - jaboutboul
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2014/04/01/alleged-silk-road-creators-lawyer-denies-bitcoin-is-monetary-instrument-moves-to-drop-all-charges/

======
sillysaurus3
Could rayiner, tptacek, grellas, or anyone else weigh in as to whether this
legal defense has a decent chance of standing in a courtroom? (Or whether it's
unknown if it will?)

